# Which one would you buy?



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Hi all,

my grinder is really holding me back at the moment - it's an old Gaggia MM and I will be upgrading it soon.

I am interested in trying French Press etc so though grinders such as the MC2 are a no go, so I think I have it down to either:

1) Baratza Virtuoso with the Baratza Portaholder option.

2) Rancilio Rocky Doserless

It would be getting used in the morning in the future so if one is less noisy than the other that would be useful.

The Rocky really is at the very top of my price range though, I can't go any further than that.

Many thanks, Thomas.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

What's your budget? Out of those two I'd probably go for the Rocky.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I got the Baratza Virtuoso a couple of weeks back and I couldn't be happier with it. I'm exactly the same as you, I do 1 espresso in the morning on setting 3 or 4 then grind my beans for the french press at about setting 25 for the rest of the day in advance.

See post 2 in this thread for a demo of the available grinds http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?3912-Gaggia-Classic-amp-Baratza-Virtuoso

I got it for about £175 and you can feel the quality in it. It's going to last a long time. It's quite and makes total mince meat of any beans you throw at it.

That other one you mentioned looks really nice, but is it an extra £50 nice? That's up to you to decide


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Hey,

Budget was 150, then 200, and now up to the Rocky which really is the limit.

Thanks, Thomas.


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Hah, thanks chimpsinties! I think either is going to be a nice upgrade from what I have currently.

The sound and mess I get with the current grinder drives me mad, it sounds like a little jet and when you go to scoop out some coffee it goes all over the place, annoying!!!


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

How about gettng two seperate ones? Iberital MC2 for espresso and a cheap ones such as a krups GVX231 which should be adequate for filter coffee. These are currently both on my list and would be around £150 mark for both.

The MC2 being a wormscrew would give a much more accurate grind for espresso than a stepped grinder such as the Rocky. Although if space is limited i can see why you would prefer just the single grinder.

I would also be interested on what other people think of the idea of having the two grinders, as this is my current plan and always open to suggestions for a better approach!


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

With the Virtuoso for the espresso I grind directly into the PF but for the French press I grind into the provided box and then tip it into an airtight container. I've got to be honest with you there does seem to be some static built up or something near the top of the box and some grinds do cling to it. It's nothing a wipe with a paper towel won't solve but if mess is a factor for you a few grinds can end up on the counter top.

Maybe I'll take a pic or video for you?


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

seeq said:


> How about gettng two seperate ones? Iberital MC2 for espresso and a cheap ones such as a krups GVX231 which should be adequate for filter coffee. These are currently both on my list and would be around £150 mark for both.
> 
> The MC2 being a wormscrew would give a much more accurate grind for espresso than a stepped grinder such as the Rocky. Although if space is limited i can see why you would prefer just the single grinder.
> 
> I would also be interested on what other people think of the idea of having the two grinders, as this is my current plan and always open to suggestions for a better approach!


This is my plan as well! I've got an MC2 for espresso (which will be upgraded in the next 6-12 months) and I'm looking to buy a Baratza Maestro plus for brewed.

Thomss - to be honest I think the Rocky is a bit overpriced and you won't notice much difference between that and the Virtuoso. From a quick google it looks like the Rocky has 30 steps and the Virtuoso has 40, which gives you more control over the grind.


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

chimpsinties I bet we all would love to see a video of it in action!









Some grinds on the counter I can deal with no problem, the current grinder is a lot more than that, so I really like the idea of grinding directly to the PF.

Virtuoso sounds like the one with the PF add on.

With the money saved I'll get myself a bottomless PF


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Yeah, I've been thinking of getting the PF addon for it. At the moment I just hold it underneath and press the button with my thumb.

I'll do you a little video tomorrow morning


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Awesome - could you do a little dance in it too


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Sorry I didn't realise there was such a big price difference between the two. I said the Rocky as I know it's got a good reputation at changing between different grind settings and the reviews I'd read on the Virtuoso implied it went wrong alot but other than that my knowledge of the Virtuoso is limited (very) so I take back my original choice and will instead sit on the fence


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Save up a bit more and get a Mazzer, hehe


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

I just found this ( http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RANCILIO-ROCKY-COFFEE-GRINDER-DOSER-/180692207922?pt=Coffee_Machines_Makers&hash=item2a12184932 ) £180 delivered for a doser version, ex-display model, seems like not a bad deal to me.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Looks like a bargain but does have to come all the way from Italy in the post.

I tried to video mine this morning but my phone messed it up. Maybe I'll try again tomorrow


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

hah, I can't £243 is the limit on the card (It's a pre-paid bonus card)

No problem chimp, take your time


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

I have the MM too, like a bloody jet engine in the morning, my Girlfriend must hate me... Just don't mention the mess either! I tend to just pour it out of the container into the portafilter.


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Yeah I try that too but it still goes everywhere and it seems I either totally choke the Classic or it comes out too fast, not very often is it right. It's a good few years old so maybe it's past it's best.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

There is very little mess when holding the PF right under the Virtuoso and pressing the grind button.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Don't forget I have an offer on just for forum members for Fracino Piccino grinders (rebadged Ascaso I-mini) for £120+£15 DELIVERY.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Here you go.

First off, grinding for my morning espresso straight into the PF

http://s244.photobucket.com/albums/gg14/chimpsinties/Coffee/?action=view&current=MVI_3605.mp4

and secondly, doing the daily grind for the french press.

http://s244.photobucket.com/albums/gg14/chimpsinties/Coffee/?action=view&current=MVI_3606.mp4

A bit of a better angle on this one.

They sound quite loud but that's just cos the camera is quite close to the grinder and it's so quiet in the room. It actually sounds quite quiet which is greatly helped by the weight of the thing.


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Brilliant, thanks for that! It doesn't sound too loud at all.

Since I'm thinking about bringing some beans in to work and having a french press and for use with the Gaggia Classic at home, I will get this grinder with the PF adapter.

Now, just have to wait a few days or so for the card to clear!


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Glad to have been of help. I felt like a bit of a d!ck this morning filming myself but hey, who's watching I guess?!

I was going to carry on and film my extraction too but it's a bit embarrassing at the moment cos my crappy tamper doesn't do a great job. You might have to wait til next week when I pick up my new one for that


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Ahhh it's all good fun though, nothing to worry about.

I have a 57/58 sized tamper and find it doesn't quite fill the edges of the basket, what tamper are you going for next?

mine is like the one seen on happydonkey (wooden handle cheepish one)

Cheers, Thomas.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

The one in my sig is the one I'm getting next. It's a Rocket tamper (looks more like a sex toy to me but hey) it's supposed to be a very good one.


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Cool. I'll check them out, I take it there an exact fit for a 58 basket.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I'll let you know when I get it next week. I've not picked it up yet. I've been assured it's 58mm and that's what fits the Classic basket.


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Awesome, thanks.

I was in my favourite local coffee / food place yesterday "Panni's" I always have Americanos in there and love their cups, i couldn't find the cups on line (Breda or something) but they gave me a cup and saucer, such a good little size they're about 6-7 oz at a guess.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Haha! That's where it all starts. Since getting my classic I've bought:


Virtuoso grinder

Double walled 8oz glasses

Double walled shot glasses

Puly Descaler

New group head seal

Double filter basket

Backflush basket

Milk thermometer

Puly Caff cleaning backflushing powder


Still want to pick up a bottomless PF at some point mainly cos they look so cool


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Yeah I've bought lots of stuff but you have reminded me, I really need to get some backflushing power and descaler from Happydonkey - going to get a bottomeless pf at the same time like, you're right they do look cool!

Grinder and above bits are an instant buy as soon as these guys load my card up!


----------



## CoffeeCrazy (May 10, 2011)

This coffee hobby sure can suck you dry, the list of "to by" is just never ending really







but i guess it´s the same with most hobbies.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Too true, but what an enjoyable hobby. With my machine currently out of action its amazing how much I miss it.


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Hey Chimp. Can you please put a video up of you making a drink from start to finish please, would that be ok? Showing the tamp and final espresso result would be great.

Sent from my ZTE-BLADE using Tapatalk


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Sure I'll do it tomorrow morning for ya.


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Hah, you're great man - really appreciate it man.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Here is a little video. Not sure how useful it will be

http://s244.photobucket.com/albums/gg14/chimpsinties/Coffee/?action=view&current=MVI_0190.mp4

All the talk of needing the grinder on #0 and updosing to 18g didn't seem to be needed this morning. It was about 9-10 secs before the coffee even started to flow then I ended up stopping it at about 28g after 30 secs (I usually stop about 34g) because I thought it had gone on long enough. It wasn't exactly choked but I'd rather it come a little bit quicker than that







We ended up with a brew ratio of 64%. It tasted lovely









Afterwards you can see there was a nice dry puck but a slight dent in the top from the group head. Maybe I'll go back down to 17g tomorrow.


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Cracking video mate, I found that really helpful - especially the spreading the coffee around before tamping as I was simply using my finger to smooth the coffee around the portafilter.

to make the coffee come out a little faster you would just grind a notch coarser?

Thanks again for taking the time to make the video!

Thomas.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

The dent from the shower screen screw is exactly what you want. It means the puck has expanded correctly leaving very little room for water to sit in. Hence the dry puck.

Good video. Try the WDT with a paper clip or pin as you don't want to compress the coffee at all before tamping. I do this then level the grinds with the back of a knife (being very careful to just sweep and not compress the grinds) so they are level with the top of the basket with no gaps. Since doing it this way I never get a soggy puck and rarely get an uneven pour.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for the video. Could you put something in the grinder hopper to stop the beans jumping around? It will help to give you an even consistency.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Is that what causes the lumps? There is a little thing in the hopper to stop them jumping but I guess there's still too much of a gap around it. Maybe it's designed to be full of beans where I just grind what I need.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

The little thing in the hopper is to stop you putting your fingers in there to be ground!

It might be worth removing it and maybe using your coffee bean bag to exert some pressure on the beans to be ground.


----------

